# VF Widebody drive from Los Angeles to Philadelphia (VAC Msports)



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

The VF-Engineering Widebody supercharged E92 M3 has covered 31K miles since being supercharged. In those miles the car has participated in the Targa Trophy, Gold Rush and most recently a Vegas to Miami run by a team of UFC Fighters in the Bullrun 2011 sponsored by Toyo Tires.

As if that wasnt enough, its now being driven *another *2700 miles Philadelphia to join a hardcore M3 family at VAC Motorsports. VF-Engineering is proud to announce its new Performance Partnership with VAC Motorsports. VAC are displaying products, cars and the VF widebody as a sponsor of Bimmerfest East this Aug 6th. Everyone is invited to come and check it out.



















Robbie Gordon does donuts in the VF widebody
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dib-yFeASA&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Leaving Los Angeles









New Mexico









Gas up in the desert


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

We landed somewhere in New Mexico late in the night and on the morning of Day 2 this is what the remaining journey looked like:










Below> location: Tucumcari, NM 
We discovered this awesome restored garage which the owner was building to park his car collection. 









Driving through the Pan Handle of Texas gave us a chance for some prolonged high speed runs. Oil and coolant temp gauges sat at normal, while we blazed our way through the 97deg ambient late at night.










Many of the central states are going through record breaking heatwaves. This gave us the opportunity to drive the car harder than ever at 114deg ambient temps. The supercharger system is performing seamlessly and we are having a blast on vast long open sections.

End of Day 2
Time: 3am 
Location: Springfield, MO
Miles travelled: 1570
Miles left: 1130
Total # of traffic tickets: 0 
(Thanks to eas for the built-in Escort 9500Ci Lazer/Radar system)


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Day 3

When the owner of the hybrid Prius came over and asked about gas mileage, we laughed him back into his battery powered car. He quickly locked his doors.










Driving straight through the several major cities.










One of several tunnels in PA










Very interesting mural spanning the entire block - just near VAC's offices.










Last month a tag-team of UFC fighters and Toyo thrashed the Green M3 from Vegas to Miami on the Bullrun for 2600 miles. This month we did not show the VF M3 any mercy either, and just hammered the life out of it for 2700 miles from LA to PA in just 54 hours total journey time (door to door).

Bright and early at VAC Motorsports - serious engine building and race prep all in house. Future plans for the VF M3- several track events with VAC and then an engine build in 2-3 months from now are on the cards.










See you guys tomorrow at Bimmerfest!


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

VFE's e92 M3 as the Del Val BMWCCA Pace car @ NJMP this past weekend:


----------



## Tasho (Sep 7, 2011)

Great Pictures! Anyone know when the show airs?


----------

